# Cedar Oil Spray



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone ever use cedar oil spray inside the dog house as a replacement for the cdear chips? If so, how does it work?.....I know you push down on the spray nozzle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=;


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

And hold the can upright, Howard.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

So THAT"S where I went wrong, I hate when that happens! LOL


----------



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

Make sure you have the nozzel pointing outward too.....

I used the spray last year and I didn't think it lasted as long as the chips plus I had to really wet down the area. I went back to chips.


----------

